# Neu Hier....



## Laro (5. Apr. 2016)

Medium 30537 anzeigen Hallo Zusammen 

Mein Name ist Lars und meine und ich kommen aus Delmenhorst.

Wir haben letzte Woche damit angefangen einen neuen Teich anzulegen. Wir hatten davor einen kleinen Teich mit ca. 500 Liter und haben Ihn nun auf 3000 Liter vergrössert, Wie man auf dem Bild sehen kann ist noch einiges zu tun 

Der Teich ist 2,5m X 1,6m und 1,0m tief wir haben ausgerechnet das ca. 3000 Liter Wasser im Teich drin sind und haben das Pondopress 10000 von Pontec als Filter und Pumpe im Einsatz.

Unter der 1 mm dicken Folie befindet sich ein 300gr /cm Flies

Die ersten Pflanzen haben wir auch mittlerweile eingesetzt.

Wie gesagt sind wir Anfänger und hoffen hier auf viele nützliche Informationen.


----------



## Tanny (5. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Laro,

 herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten 

hattest Du was von Foto gesagt?...ich seh irgendwie keines?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Laro (5. Apr. 2016)

Hmm, also ich sehe es  Ich habe mal die Rechte am Album angepasst. Ist ja bis jetzt eh nur Baustelle der teich


----------



## Tanny (5. Apr. 2016)

jetzt sehe ich es auch 

Na, da habt Ihr ja nocch gut Arbeit vor Euch 

Viel Spass und vor allem Erfolg damit 

Sicher werden Dir hier noch die mit technisch ausgerüsteten Teichen Erfahrenen 
Ratschläge geben können - ich kann da nichts zu sagen, weil ich von all diesen Dingen 
als "Naturtümpelbetreiber" keine Ahnung habe 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Ansaj (5. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Lars,
herzlich Willkommen und einen netten Gruß aus Bremen 
Der Anfang des Teichs sieht ja schonmal gut aus, wir sind gespannt wie es weiter geht.
Ich habe in deinem Profil gelesen, dass du Goldfische und Elritzen hast? Sollen die in den Teich? Ich würde die Goldfische abgeben, dafür sind 3000l reichlich klein und mich nur auf die Elritzen konzentrieren, da gibt es auch schöne Farbvarianten von.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Laro (11. Apr. 2016)

So, ich lese hier im Forum fleißig mit und finde bis jetzt immer passende Antworten, Richtig gutes Forum hier 

Ich habe nun auch weiter an meinem Teich gebastelt und stelle hier mal 2 neue Bilder rein. Bis Jetzt sieht es noch sehr steril aus weil die Natursteine noch fehlen und die Pflanzen erst frisch eingesetzt wurden und somit noch sehr klein sind.

Aber langsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen 

Medium 30559 anzeigen
Medium 30560 anzeigen


----------



## mitch (11. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Lars,
dein Teich gefällt mir, mein erster Teich schaute sehr ähnlich aus 
Ich hätte an deiner Stelle die Folie am Rand etwas nach oben gestellt (zwischen 2 Platten eingeklemmt) da sonst bei Regen erde in den Teich gespült werden kann => Futter für die Algen.

mit den Fischen warte bitte ein paar Wochen bis das Wasser eingefahren ist. Wegen dem Grünzeugs ... das hat erst im 2. Jahr richtig losgelegt - Unterwasserpflanzen auch ned vergessen ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/unterwasserpflanzen.215/ , da findest du jede Menge an Infos.

Das Gewächshaus neben dem Teich finde ich recht praktisch - da kannst du den Dreck aus dem Filter sehr gut entsorgen - Tomaten mögen den Dreck sehr 

und nicht vergessen - wir lieben Bilder


----------



## Laro (12. Apr. 2016)

Guten Morgen Mitch,

Ups, ich wusste gar nicht das wir deinen Teich kopieren , Nein, ich möchte diese "Steglandschaft" mit Natursteinen und sehr vielen Pflanzen kombinieren. Es soll nachher sehr viel grün da sein aber daran arbeiten wir noch. Ich lese hier so viel und weiß gar nicht was ich zuerst machen soll =)

Ja, mit dem einschwemmen habe ich das ein bisschen verplant. Aber die Unterkonstruktion hält ein wenig zurück und die Aufliegenden WPC Dielen habe ein gewolltes Gefälle nach außen. Mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt.

Die Fische die da zu sehen sind stammen aus dem alten Teich. Neue sind noch keine drin. Da möchte ich auch erst abwarten wie sich das ganze entwickelt.

Danke für den Link mit den Unterwasserpflanzen, ich habe dort bisher 2 Wasserrosen und 2 "Töpfchen" __ Wasserpest drin. __ Krebsschere, Tannenwedel und __ Laichkraut gucke ich mir derzeit an. Ich muss mal gucken wo ich das her bekommen.

Das Mit dem Gewächshaus war eigentlich purer Zufall aber es kam mir auch schon das die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich sicherlich ein Hochgenuss für unsere Tomatenpflanzen werden 

Bilder werde ich mit Sicherheit noch einige schießen.


----------



## mitch (12. Apr. 2016)

Laro schrieb:


> Teich kopieren


also ich finde so einen Rand um den Teich ganz gut,  man(n) kommt überall gut ran

2008




Tomaten:


----------



## Laro (12. Apr. 2016)

Ja, dass war natürlich auch eine Gedanke, man muss ja irgendwie an alles auch rankommen können. Da wo noch offen ist sollen aber Natur/Bruchsteine Landen und ein kleiner Wasserfall soll auch noch hin weil uns das geplätscher sehr gefällt.

Der Filter vom Teich befindet sich auch unter den Dielen in der Ecke wo es so "angestückelt" aus sieht. Dort ist eine Klappe unter der der Filter im Schacht sitzt.

Die Tomaten Ernte bei uns im letzten Jahr war sehr schlecht. Davor die Jahre hatten wir immer so viele das wir Freund und bekannte gleich mitversorgen konnten. 

Wie sieht denn dein Teich jetzt aus ? habe da kein richtiges Bild gefunden


----------



## mitch (12. Apr. 2016)

Laro schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn dein Teich jetzt aus ? habe da kein richtiges Bild gefunden



https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/506951/


wenn du mal viel Zeit hast kannst ja mal die ganze Geschichte durchschauen  im Lauf der Jahre sammelt sich da einiges an


----------



## Laro (12. Apr. 2016)

Ui, sieht ja richtig gut aus und steckt schon einiges an Arbeit drin.
Da muss ich erstmal hinkommen ^^

Ich habe bei dir auch gesehen das du eine Art "Baby Ecke" für Pflanzen gemacht hast. Machst du das damit die Goldfische da nicht daran rumnagen oder wieso machst du das ?

Ich habe meine kleinen Pflanzen direkt auf Ihre Endposition geparkt ¿ (Ironie)


----------



## mitch (12. Apr. 2016)

die "Baby Ecke" war Teich #1 und ist mit dem neuen #2 verbunden













  ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/506641/


----------



## Laro (12. Apr. 2016)

Hmm, Jetzt geht es darum einen Wasserfall zu erschaffen und ich stolpere hier im Forum immer wieder über das Thema Verdunstung.

Ziel ist es ja Fische darin zu haben und es soll denen ja auch gut gehen. Dafür sollte aucbh Sauerstoff in den Teich gelangen den ich per Wasserfall einbringen möchte.

Jetzt ist aber die Frage, verdunstet da wirklich so viel Wasser oder hält sich das alles noch im Rahmen ? Es regnet ja auch und führt somit wieder Wasser zu.

Das Wasser welches über den Wasserfall laufen wird stammja aus dem Druckfilter. Ich möchte ungern 2 Pumpen laufen lassen . Das wäre in meinen Augen ein unnötiger Stromverbrauch.

Was sagt Ihr ?


----------



## mitch (12. Apr. 2016)

Laro schrieb:


> Jetzt ist aber die Frage, verdunstet da wirklich so viel Wasser



ja es geht schon was in die Luft, speziell wenn es warm wird, macht aber nix da der Teich ja auch mal ab und an Frischwasser bekommen soll (Wasserwechsel).

es gibt Y Stücke (regelbar) die du in die Rückleitung vom filter einbauen kannst - dann kannst du den Wasserfall auch mal abdrehen wenn der Harndrang zu groß wird 

zum Druckfilter noch was: einschalten & laufen lassen  *24/7* ,im winter kann er stillgelegt werden, sonst sollte er nur zum Reinigen aus sein.


----------



## Laro (12. Apr. 2016)

Harndrang 

Stimmt, das mit dem Y Stück wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, Super, Danke !


----------



## Laro (12. Apr. 2016)

Jetzt gehen mir schon wieder Sachen durch den Kopf.

1. Ich habe nun mehrfvach gehört das man die Teichbefüllung bei den Wasserwerken anmelden kann damit man das Abwasser nicht zahlen muss. CHECK, erledigt.
 1.A. Wie ist das mit dem nachfüllen ? Meldet ihr das auch an oder wie macht ihr das und damit kommen wir auch schon zu Punkt 2.
2. Wir haben einen Grundwasserbrunnen mit dem wir auch die Pflanzen und das Gemüse gießen. Ich habe aber irgendwo gelesen das man dies nicht für den Teich verwenden sollte. Stimmt das ?

Da unser Teich sehr sonnig liegt, werden wir im Sommer vermutlich öfters Wasser nachfüllen müssen.....


----------



## mitch (12. Apr. 2016)

Laro schrieb:


> Grundwasserbrunnen mit dem wir auch die Pflanzen und das Gemüse gießen



einfach mal testen, Wassertest (koffer / streifen) kaufen oder bei jemand machen lassen der sich auskennt.

Bei den 3m³ braucht man normal ned fragen - das ist für die noch kleinverbrauch


----------



## Laro (12. Apr. 2016)

Ok, wie häufig sollte man dann einen Teilwasser wechsel im Jahr machen ?


----------



## mitch (12. Apr. 2016)

manche tauschen jede* Woche* bis zu 25% + mehr aus - und andere wieder weniger, 
es kommt halt immer darauf an: viele Fische ==> viel Fischausscheidungen ==> guter Filter = weniger wechseln / schlechter Filter = öfters wechseln.

ist wie beim socken wechseln, öfters kommt besser  

das schmutzige Wasser ist ja optimal zum giesen, von daher ist es nicht verschwendet


----------



## Laro (12. Apr. 2016)

25 % pro Woche 

Ok, ich werde das mal im Auge behalten und viel beobachten was da in meinem Wasser so passiert.


----------



## troll20 (12. Apr. 2016)

Laro schrieb:


> 25 % pro Woche


Bei 3000 Liter Teich mit extrem Besatz wären das die Woche 750 Liter x 52 Wochen  (obwohl im Winter eher weniger, mehr ist) sind das 39m3
Mal 2,50€ sind das nicht mal 100€ im Jahr. 
Aber wie gesagt bei extrem Besatz. Wenn da jedoch keine Fische drin sind recht auch der Regen + ab und an den Teich mal überlaufen lassen.


----------



## Ida17 (12. Apr. 2016)

Hallöchen! 

Nette "Pfütze" die du da hast, gefällt mir  
Zum Thema Verdunstung: bei meinem Bachlauf läuft viel unter die Steine, sowie links und rechts dran vorbei und natürlich nicht wieder zurück in den Teich. Aber allzu tragisch ist es nicht, der Wasserstand sinkt nur minimal. 
Du kannst bedenkenlos einen Bachlauf installieren, sieht toll aus und ist allein wie du's sagst gut für die Sauerstoffzufuhr. Wenn du Fische halten möchtest empfiehlt sich übrigens auch ein Sprudelstein


----------



## Laro (12. Apr. 2016)

Pfütze, na toll 

Sprudelstein ja. Welcher empfiehlt sich da ?


----------



## Ida17 (12. Apr. 2016)

Ich betreibe die kleine AquaOxy von O***, 250l/h. Funktioniert bei nur 4 Watt sehr gut, für deinen Teich durchaus ausreichend, bei meinen Wasserschweinen geht die nur noch diese Saison durch dann kauf ich was Größeres


----------



## Laro (12. Apr. 2016)

So, Nadelsimsen und Tannenwedel sind nun auch im Teich.


----------



## Michael H (12. Apr. 2016)

Dann auch mal ein Hallo von mir .
Sieht doch schon mal Prima aus . Wann Vergrößer'st du , weil wennn's dich einmal Gepackt hat so wie fast jedem hier steht bald Teich Nummer 3 an . Erst bei dritten Teich ist man einigermassen Zufreiden und denkt nicht gleich nach einem Jahr an den Umbau zu Teich Nummer 4 .....


----------



## Laro (12. Apr. 2016)

Ja. Wenn ich den Rhythmus beibehalte ost Teich Nr. 3 Nächstes Jahr dran. 

Aber ich glaube dann tötet mich meine Frau.

Jetzt erstmal gucken wie das alles so wird mit Teich Nr. 2


----------



## Laro (20. Apr. 2016)

Guten Abend,

Ich bin Aktuell dabei einen Wasserfall zu bauen.

Nun brauche ich von euch einen Rat:

Ich möchte ja Pflanzen/Bäumchen direkt am Teich einpflanzen. Bambus sei da ja wohl das falsche habe ich gelesen weil es die Folie durchbohren kann.

Was für Pflanzen / Bäumchen könnt ihr mir empfehlen die schön wachsen und zu einem Teich passen und nicht die Folie beschädigen ?

Gruss

Lars


----------



## lollo (21. Apr. 2016)

Laro schrieb:


> Bambus sei da ja wohl das falsche habe ich gelesen weil es die Folie durchbohren kann


Hallo,
nicht wenn du ihn in eine Sperre packst, oder du nimmst gleich horstwachsende Fargesien.


----------



## Laro (21. Apr. 2016)

Mit Sperre meinst du zum Beispiel Blumenkübel ?


----------



## Laro (25. Apr. 2016)

So, der Wasserfall ist nun auch fertig.....

Medium 30593 anzeigen


----------



## Gandogar (25. Apr. 2016)

Hi,

gerade erst zufällig über das Thema gestolpert. Ich hatte auch bis letztes Jahr eine 300l Schale und habe dieses Jahr auf ca. 3000l vergrößert (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/anfängerteich-2016.45308/).

Unsere Projekte sind ziemlich ähnlich, darum würde mich einfach mal interessieren wie du die unterschiedlichen Zonen deines Teiches angelegt hast. Ich kann auf dem Foto glaube ich 3 erkennen, aber wie tief sind die jeweils und wie breit ? Du planst Fischbesatz, oder ? Was soll denn in den Teich ziehen ?

Viele Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## Laro (25. Apr. 2016)

Moin Benjamin, ja 3000 Liter sind es geworden,

Bei den Pflanzzonen hätte ich gerne mehr gemacht als es nachher geworden sind. die erste ist 20 cm tief und geht im U Format um den Teich rum . Leider ist diese nur 22 cm Breit geworden und da hätte ich mehr machen sollen. 

Die Zweite habe ich auf beiden langen Seiten gemacht und diese befindet sich in 50 cm Tiefe. auf der einen Seite 50 cm breit und der anderen nur 30 cm. Und dann kommt bei mir nur noch der Boden der 100 cm Meter tief ist.

Ja Fische sind zum einen aus dem alten Teich bereits eingezogen (5 Goldfische und 5 __ Elritze). Ein paar wenige Goldfische sind noch geplant. Aber erstmal gucken wie es sich entwickelt. generell ist bis auf die Kröte jedes Tier Willkommen


----------



## mitch (25. Apr. 2016)

Laro schrieb:


> Ein paar wenige Goldfische sind noch geplant.



Hallo Laro,
tu dir das ned an, da hast du ratzfatz die mehrfache Anzahl von Fischen im Teich.


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2016)

Was heißt bis auf die Kröte ist jedes Tier willkommen.
Was hast gegen __ Kröten ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## Laro (25. Apr. 2016)

Sollte eigentlich als Scherz gemeint gewesen sein. Deswegen das ( ) dahinter.


----------



## Laro (25. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Laro,
> tu dir das ned an, da hast du ratzfatz die mehrfache Anzahl von Fischen im Teich.



Sollten die sich vermehren wäre das nicht sehr schlimm da der Teichbau in meinem Bekanntenkreis irgendwie die Forum eines Virus angenommen hat. Fast jeder hat einen und die die keinen haben bauen derzeit einen oder planen ihn.

Und leider gibt es da noch den grauen Fischjäger der leider ab und an zuschlägt


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2016)

Laro schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich als Scherz gemeint gewesen sein. Deswegen das ( ) dahinter.


Mein PC hier in der Fa. schluckt die Dinger ...

Lieber einmal zu viel nachgefragt, als einmal zu wenig.

Es wird alles gut ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Laro (26. Apr. 2016)

habe mir gestern noch 2 Krebsscheren geholt. Durchmesser ca. 10 cm. die Dümpeln nun knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche rum. Ich hoffe die wachsen noch anständig denn so sehen sie etwas trostlos aus


----------



## Gandogar (27. Apr. 2016)

Laro schrieb:


> Bei den Pflanzzonen hätte ich gerne mehr gemacht als es nachher geworden sind. die erste ist 20 cm tief und geht im U Format um den Teich rum . Leider ist diese nur 22 cm Breit geworden und da hätte ich mehr machen sollen.



Ja, dieses Problem hatte ich auch. Zwar nicht in der ersten Zone, aber die zweite in 0,7m Tiefe ist auch nur ca. 0,2m breit, da war es schwer Pflanzen unterzubringen. Hast du vor die Folie am Uferrand noch irgendwie vor Eis zu schützen? Und hast du irgendwo einen Überlauf eingebaut?


----------



## Laro (27. Apr. 2016)

Gandogar schrieb:


> Ja, dieses Problem hatte ich auch. Zwar nicht in der ersten Zone, aber die zweite in 0,7m Tiefe ist auch nur ca. 0,2m breit, da war es schwer Pflanzen unterzubringen. Hast du vor die Folie am Uferrand noch irgendwie vor Eis zu schützen? Und hast du irgendwo einen Überlauf eingebaut?



Gegen Eis zu schützen ? Warum ? 

ja, einen Überlauf habe ich gestern mit einem Abflussrohr realisiert. Das Wasser fließt dann in eine mit Kies gefüllte Sickergrube.

Aber das mit dem Eis macht mich nun stutzig....


----------



## Gandogar (27. Apr. 2016)

Könntest du eventuell mal ein Foto von deinem Überlauf machen ? ^^
Das hab ich auch noch vor, aber ich bin mir noch unsicher wo und wie ich den realisieren will und vor allem wie ich den kaschieren kann.

Ich weiß nicht ob das mit dem "Eisschutz" zwingend nötig ist. Bei mir zumindest gibt es kein wirklich flach abfallendes Ufer, sondern nur steile Wände. Wenn das Wasser dann im Winter gefriert dehnt es sich aus und drückt gegen die Folie. Die Folie hat auch keinen Platz auszuweichen und sich ins Erdreich zu drücken, da direkt hinter der Folie Schalungssteine sind. Darum hab ich bei mir als Schutz Ufermatten vor die Folie gelegt. Wie das bei dir genau aussieht musst du selber beurteilen.


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2016)

Hi,

beim "Eisschutz" geht es hauptsächlich darum, das durch eine starke dünung die eisberge nicht an der folie scheueren


----------



## Gandogar (27. Apr. 2016)

Oder so 


mitch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> beim "Eisschutz" geht es hauptsächlich darum, das durch eine starke dünung die eisberge nicht an der folie scheueren



Auch gut, hauptsache ich bau das und bezahl extra für Ufermatten ohne denn Sinn dahinter zu verstehen


----------



## Laro (27. Apr. 2016)

Gandogar schrieb:


> Oder so
> 
> 
> Auch gut, hauptsache ich bau das und bezahl extra für Ufermatten ohne denn Sinn dahinter zu verstehen



na da bin ich ja froh das nicht gemacht zu haben bei den maximalen 2 cm Eisdicke die hier in NDS zu erwarten sind 

Fotos mache ich dir heute nachmittag wenn ich zuhause bin. So dermaßen habe ich das aber nicht kaschiert. Werde ich aber noch mit Steinchen zwecks der Fische.


----------



## Laro (27. Apr. 2016)

Mal was anderes,

als Fischfutter verwende ich derzeit etwas was mit bei Wassernaar empfohlen wurde.

Das sind so kleine Kügelchen ca. 2 mm groß und es gibt davon immer eine Winter und Sommer Sorte.

Welches Futter könnt ihr mir für Goldfische und __ Elritze Empfehlen ?

Möchte da schon gutes Futter nehmen und vielleicht sagt ihr mir wie oft Ihr füttert. Ich derzeit einmal am Tag (Nachmittags)


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2016)

Laro schrieb:


> Welches Futter könnt ihr mir für Goldfische und __ Elritze Empfehlen ?



Goldfische fressen sogut wie alles 
Elritzen fressen Teichplankton, Frost- und Trockenfutter, Jungfische staubfein gesiebtes Plankton

jeden Tag musst du ned füttern, ist ja normal genug Futterzeugs im Teich


----------



## Laro (27. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Goldfische fressen sogut wie alles
> Elritzen fressen Teichplankton, Frost- und Trockenfutter, Jungfische staubfein gesiebtes Plankton
> 
> jeden Tag musst du ned füttern, ist ja normal genug Futterzeugs im Teich



Mein teich ist ja erst ein paar Wochen alt da dachte ich es wäre gut erstmal täglich zu füttern.

Wie oft sollte ich denn füttern ?


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2016)

Laro schrieb:


> Wie oft sollte ich denn füttern ?


ich würde alle 2 Tage etwas füttern und_* beobachten*_ wie schnell es weggefressen ist, das merkts du schon wenn die "Raubtiere" noch nicht satt sind. gut wäre es wenn du einen Futterring benützt - da bleibt das futter an einer stelle und verteilt sich nicht überall hin.


----------



## Laro (27. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> ich würde alle 2 Tage etwas füttern und_* beobachten*_ wie schnell es weggefressen ist, das merkts du schon wenn die "Raubtiere" noch nicht satt sind. gut wäre es wenn du einen Futterring benützt - da bleibt das futter an einer stelle und verteilt sich nicht überall hin.



Ah genau, den wollte ich die ganze Zeit schon kaufen und ich vergesse es immer wieder. Gleich mal Heute Abend kaufen gehen.


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2016)

einen Futterring kannst du auch einfach selber machen: 

ca. 60cm Gartenschlauch, ein Stück Rundholz 
einfach die 2 Schlauchenden auf das Rundholz stecken, 

mit dieser Methode kann man auch sehr große Futterringe bauen


----------



## Laro (27. Apr. 2016)

Ja, dass ginge sicherlich auch, aber der Gedanke ein Stück Schlauch im teich schwimmen zu haben sagt mir jetzt nicht unbedingt zu.


----------



## Gandogar (28. Apr. 2016)

Laro schrieb:


> na da bin ich ja froh das nicht gemacht zu haben bei den maximalen 2 cm Eisdicke die hier in NDS zu erwarten sind



Joa, ich bin trotzdem froh das ich mir die zusätzliche Arbeit noch gemacht habe. Die Folie ist ja nicht nur gegen Eis geschützt sondern auch gegen UV-Licht und Fremdeinwirkungen am Teich. Brauche auf jeden Fall keine Angst zu haben, dass ich ausversehen mal einen spitzen Stein o.ä. in die Folie trete. Zudem sieht man meine Folie absolut nichtmehr, ich find das grün der Ufermatte definitiv schöner als das schwarz der Folie (auch wenn die schwarze Folie wahrscheinlich auch nach ein paar Monaten mit Algen zuwächst). Zudem sind die Folienfalten absolut nichtmehr zu sehen, der Teichuntergrund ist jetzt überall schön glatt  . 

Bei kleineren Teichen wie unsere würde ich jederzeit wieder den kompletten Teich mit Ufermatten auskleiden.


----------



## Laro (28. Apr. 2016)

Ui, fast vergessen, du wolltest ja noch ein Bild von meinem Abfluss:

Medium 30605 anzeigenWie gesagt, es fehlen noch die Steine "davor"

Sicherlich ist das nicht die optimale Lösung, da gibt es vorbildlichere Lösung mit in der Folie einkleben usw. Aber bei mir funktioniert es (Es regnete ja genug .... )

Somit bin ich damit zufrieden da der Überlauf nun dort ist wo ich das will


----------



## Laro (28. Apr. 2016)

Es hat mich einfach mal interessiert also zog ich los und kaufte Teststreifen...

Medium 30606 anzeigen
Sieht ja gar nicht schlecht aus. Finde ich..


----------



## Laro (3. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte mal wieder etwas zeit was am Teich zu tun.

Die ersten Pflanzen am Rand und die Planztröge konnte ich setzen (müssen noch dunkel lasiert werden damit es zum Steg passt  )

Medium 30619 anzeigen


----------



## Tuppertasse (3. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> einfach die 2 Schlauchenden auf das Rundholz stecken,


Wollte mir auch einen selber bauen mitch aber was meinst du mit "Rundholz" ? haste mal ein Bild ?


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2016)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> was meinst du mit "Rundholz"


Hi, es muss nur irgendwas sein wo du den Schlauch drüberschieben kannst, das könnte ein Stück Plastikrohr, Holzdübel oder ähnliches sein.
Hauptsache der Schlauch sitzt fest das kein wasser eindringen kann. ein bild kann ich dir erst heute abend zeigen.


----------



## Laro (22. Mai 2016)

Es blüht und wächst..

Medium 30743 anzeigen


----------



## Laro (2. Juli 2018)

2 Jahre Später....


----------



## Ida17 (3. Juli 2018)

Moin,

nennt sich auch "grüne Hölle" 
Sieht klasse aus, wahnsinn wie das ganze Zeug binnen zwei Jahre wächst


----------



## Laro (29. März 2020)

So, ist der Wahnsinn wie die Leute hier recht hatten . Damals sagte ich noch, das ich den nicht erweitern werde....

und nun habe ich es doch getan.....


----------



## troll20 (30. März 2020)

Ja schee is er
Und wie viele Liter hat es jetzt. 
Und aller guten Dinge sind ja mindestens 3 ×  

Also brauchst nur noch ein mal erweitern.

Aber sag mal, gibst deinen Schildis nicht viel Sonnenlicht, oder warum sind die so blass


----------



## Laro (30. März 2020)

Tja, so ist das über den Winter.... Da lässt die Bräune einfach zu wünschen übrig.... Und 3 mal kannst du knicken.

Dieses Forum sollte man als Wiki für den Gartenteichbau ansehen. Nur hier gibt es entsprechenden Input um das Thema Gartenteich richtig umzusetzen.

Super Community like


----------



## Ida17 (28. Apr. 2020)

Halli hallo,



Laro schrieb:


> Und 3 mal kannst du knicken.


Sag das nicht, infiziert bleibt infiziert! Die Ecke da kann man sicherlich auch noch wegnehmen, die Saison fängt grade erst an


----------

